#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Best way to flush out snakes.

## Chico

We're starting to clear land tomorrow on the farm for a new home.

We have this mini home on there at present,that over the years has collected shit loads of stuff in there.

Don't really fancy just going in and clearing,as I've been told there are many snakes in there.

Any ideas how to flush them out.?

I was just going to burn it down but the timber still looks pretty good

----------


## Topper

What we'd do is get a thai style rat trap and put three or four chicks in it.  They'd cheep and cheep all night and the snakes would come out, go after the chicks and get caught in the trap.

There's nothing like a cheep to get a snake to come out in my experience.

----------


## crackerjack101

dogs. my two jack russels would clear em out in an hour.

or you can smoke 'em out.

----------


## Topper

> dogs. my two jack russels would clear em out in an hour.


What if there's a asp among the snakes?  Your dogs could get hurt...

----------


## thaimeme

> dogs. my two jack russels would clear em out in an hour.
> 
> or you can smoke 'em out.


Too confident, as your beloved [and much ballyhooed] Jack Russels would be dead in an hour....


Couple of these would do the trick tout suite.

----------


## Chico

> What we'd do is get a thai style rat trap and put three or four chicks in it.  They'd cheep and cheep all night and the snakes would come out, go after the chicks and get caught in the trap.
> 
> There's nothing like a cheep to get a snake to come out in my experience.


I can't do that to the chicks.

----------


## Chico

> dogs. my two jack russels would clear em out in an hour.
> 
> or you can smoke 'em out.


Did think about a smoke bomb,best way to do that.?

----------


## crackerjack101

> Too confident, as your beloved [and much ballyhooed] Jack Russels would be dead in an hour....


They've taken on all comers for the last 3-4 years and won every bout. That includes some nasty cobras.
They're good.

Smoke bombs are good if you can get hold of them.

----------


## Topper

> I can't do that to the chicks.


Don't worry, I'm sure you've fucked the chicks over before.   :Smile:   :Smile:  

This time it's actually chicks..baby chickens.  The trap will keep them safe as long as their little hearts can stand the pressure of the snakes on their doorstep.  

Or just burn the place to the ground.  The snakes will go out of the building and go out into the fields, then as soon as it gets cold, they'll return to a nice warm house.

----------


## Chico

Its pretty pathetic of me really,as the idea of living on the farm is to rear and kill all our own livestock,so really i shouldn't give a shit.

Perhaps I'll just get my wifes nephew to get in can't burn it down really as its we're we have many Euca.

I've never fucked a chick over before. :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> Perhaps I'll just get my wifes nephew to get in


By far the best course of action.
I rarely do anything half as well as a small bloke with a machete for 100 baht.
Hence, I do nothing. 

perfic.

----------


## Chico

jeez you get them cheap 300 baht a day around here.

----------


## crackerjack101

> 300 baht a day around here


Still cheap as chips, and they know snakes.

----------


## Topper

> I rarely do anything half as well as a small bloke with a machete for 100 baht.


You forgot the alibi...a small bloke, with a machete for a 100 baht with the perfect alibi...

----------


## crackerjack101

LOL green owed.

----------


## thaimeme

Picture perfect.
Yaso The Clown - Isaan Farmer and part-time land speculator.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chico

Jeez Jeff you sure that ain't Smug Farang Bore.? :Smile: 

he smokes LM i smoke Krong thip.

----------


## slackula

Clear it out slowly and have a machete and Y shaped stick to hand.

I wear thick leather welding gloves when in danger of getting bitten, so far nothing has got through them before the machete does its job.

----------


## Chico

> Clear it out slowly and have a machete and Y shaped stick to hand.
> 
> I wear thick leather welding gloves when in danger of getting bitten, so far nothing has got through them before the machete does its job.


Its more likely the Machete would go through the wifes head. :Smile: as she will be constantly behind me with her silly instructions.

----------


## jimbobs

Send the MIL & FIL and a couple of the neighbourhood bums
I don't do a fuckin tap when I'm home
THEY WORK FOR BUTTONS 
I despair

----------


## Topper

> as she will be constantly behind me with her silly instructions.


After she sees the first snake, I'm guessing the instructions will come from afar.

----------


## Topper

> and a couple of the neighbourhood bums


Why not make money?  Invite the local wasteabouts over to clean the place out at a price then have the neighbors over to place odds on which one will be bitten first.  Provide a bit of food and grog and make it a spectator sport..along with gambling about who will get bitten first.

----------


## Chico

No you'd be surprised,she's pretty tough little cookie,in fact you just gave mean idea she can go in. :Smile:

----------


## Chico

> Send the MIL & FIL and a couple of the neighbourhood bums
> I don't do a fuckin tap when I'm home
> THEY WORK FOR BUTTONS 
> I despair


And expect copious amount of lao kao and beer. :Smile:

----------


## Chico

> Originally Posted by jimbobs
> 
> and a couple of the neighbourhood bums
> 
> 
> Why not make money?  Invite the local wasteabouts over to clean the place out at a price then have the neighbors over to place odds on which one will be bitten first.  Provide a bit of food and grog and make it a spectator sport..along with gambling about who will get bitten first.


I'm sure it may be good though I'm sure no work would get done. :Smile:  the board would be out and all the locals over to gamble away what they ain't got to spare.

----------


## jimbobs

The Thais know what they are doing with stuff like that 
Wouldn't catch me rummaging around an old shed 
Even the bugs , centrepedes etc can do you in
Not for me mate
Fwikened

----------


## wasabi

Smoke them rattle snakes out of the log cabin, burn a big pile of weed underneath and that will stone them.

----------


## Chico

> Smoke them rattle snakes out of the log cabin, burn a big pile of weed underneath and that will stone them.


If I had some it would be wasted on snakes. :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

Got any pics of the place and where are you? I might be convinced to do it for a bit of the lumber and the snake skins. I had to throw out my collection of snakes that were in my freezer after the flood.

 I've been catching snakes since I was a kid. Caught a few cobras here in Thailand. You just gotta love Spiders and Snakes.

----------


## Latindancer

> After she sees the first snake, I'm guessing the instructions will come from afar.


The screeched instructions   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Auroria

Tell the Thais you'll pay them 100 baht per snake they clear out.


It'll be a thorough job.

----------


## slackula

> Tell the Thais you'll pay them 100 baht per snake they clear out.


Just tell Somchai and his cousins they can eat anything they catch and the place will be snake free within minutes.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by Auroria
> 
> Tell the Thais you'll pay them 100 baht per snake they clear out.
> 
> 
> Just tell Somchai and his cousins they can eat anything they catch and the place will be snake free within minutes.


Yup.  While many people are of the opinion that Thais are so useless they could not get wet standing in the rain - this case is definitely a job for the local somchais.

----------


## Auroria

Half the village will have snakeskin boots, off Chico's dime.  :Smile: 

Charge them Chico!

----------


## Chico

Job done.

Getting wife's nephews to do,they cut Euca and dismantle home and get timbers and concrete posts etc, no cash paid.

When I went and opened door,never ventured in but lots of stuff on floor and around walls,no sign off snakes ???? but lots of plastic piping etc.

Now just need to get local lumberjack to cut big mango tree,he does for free to, but have no idea what he does with mango tree lumber,was under the impression its of no use for anything.

Just need  tractor to clear away stumps now and ready next year for build.

At last get away from Village,and start my living off the land life. :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Why not do a controlled burn of the land. It would also clear the property for building. A twofer.

----------


## jimbobs

Chico said:
Getting wife's nephews to do,they cut Euca and dismantle home and get timbers and concrete posts etc, no cash paid.

How can you live with yourself mate just give the kids £20 a day
It's fuckall to us is it

----------


## Chico

> Why not do a controlled burn of the land. It would also clear the property for building. A twofer.


The nephews have done stuff for us before for free so have to give a little back.

The land is kept well cleared most of the  year,will burn the stumps though,we need to raise the land also as new govt road going through farmland and supposedly electric being installed on farmland in near future.

----------


## Chico

> Chico said:
> Getting wife's nephews to do,they cut Euca and dismantle home and get timbers and concrete posts etc, no cash paid.
> 
> How can you live with yourself mate just give the kids £20 a day
> It's fuckall to us is it


Jimbobs they get the timber to sell, if you give them 20 quid everytime you want something they expect the same.

Your in Thailand mate,live the Thai way,or you will be truly shafted.

----------


## crepitas

A string of firecrackers may answer..Noise, vibration and smoke. Keep a bucket of water or hose handy...

----------


## crepitas

..Or maybe piped in carbon monoxide from a vehicle exhaust?

----------


## Auroria

Maybe Zyklon B could be the solution.

----------


## Chico

> Maybe Zyklon B could be the solution.



I already have the solution,two Thai lads. :Smile:

----------


## Auroria

Whatever you're into. 

Come help me with my snake in my backshed there boys.

We know your type.  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

> Whatever you're into. 
> 
> Come help me with my snake in my backshed there boys.
> 
> We know your type.


Are you Jimmy Saville re-incarnated. :Confused:

----------


## Maanaam

> Or maybe piped in carbon monoxide from a vehicle exhaust?


That's thinking.
It will either drive them out, or put them to sleep and eventually die if it doesn't drive them out.

----------


## crackerjack101

We just got home from town and she had a bit of difficulty opening the gate. I watched concerned from the air-conditioned car concerned but convinced she'd work it out.
She did, and in I cruised.

Turns out that in our absence a 2.5 meter snake had attracted the interest of the 2 Jack Russells.

Bits of said snake were spread all over the place and its head was jammed behind the steel sheeting we have at the base of the fence. The sheeting had dropped after the dogs had been charging at it for God knows how long, hence blocking the gates runners.

Anyway, to cut a short story shorter the dogs won through yet again. 

No, I don't know what species of snake, brown, V shaped head, golden lines on the belly.
It's now in small 3 inch pieces in the bin, except for the main part of the body which she insists is going to be Som Tam for her friends tonight. 

Happy days.

----------


## nidhogg

> No, I don't know what species of snake, brown, V shaped head, golden lines on the belly.


Any of these?


https://www.thailandsnakes.com/thail...common-snakes/

----------


## crackerjack101

Could be.

Juvenile Indo-Chinese rat snake from Thailand - common and harmless.
Indo-Chinese rat snake (Ptyas korros) juvenile. Harmless. When adult these snakes are either brown or black.
One rat snake – Ptyas korros, is especially common, but the adult does look very much like the monocled cobras to the untrained eye. Do be very cautious of any snake that is solid brown, grey, black, or that is mostly dark with some white spots – speckles or odd pattern. Cobras are quick to bite and one of the most deadly daylight snakes you’ll encounter (photo below).

----------


## Latindancer

Not as deadly as _this_ dude, which _literally_ eats baby king cobras for breakfast and has huge venom glands that can be up to a third of the length of its body.
Apart from that, it's very beautiful.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/33057467...al-snake/#stop


Unlike other snakes of the family Elapidae, its venom does not contain a neurotoxin. The toxic element is a cytotoxin that leads to the destruction of muscle tissue. Phosphodiesterases promote the release of adenosine, which causes hypotension, inflammation, and neurotransmitter blockade in prey items and other bite victims.

----------


## slackula

> Maybe Zyklon B could be the solution.


A final one, in a way.

----------


## Luigi

> Not as deadly as _this_ dude, which _literally_ eats baby king cobras for breakfast and has huge venom glands that can be up to a third of the length of its body.
> Apart from that, it's very beautiful.
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/33057467...al-snake/#stop
> 
> 
> Unlike other snakes of the family Elapidae, its venom does not contain a neurotoxin. The toxic element is a cytotoxin that leads to the destruction of muscle tissue. Phosphodiesterases promote the release of adenosine, which causes hypotension, inflammation, and neurotransmitter blockade in prey items and other bite victims.


How much do Jack Russels cost CJ?  :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

That would make such a beautiful belt.

----------


## Auroria

It's probably thinking the same about you.  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> How much do Jack Russels cost CJ?


No idea. We adopted ours as pups from an elderly bloke in BKK who had too many.
Got them trucked up here and haven't looked back. Brilliant dogs once they've been taught to stay away from neighbours chooks.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> How much do Jack Russels cost CJ?
> 
> 
> No idea. We adopted ours as pups from an elderly bloke in BKK who had too many.
> Got them trucked up here and haven't looked back. Brilliant dogs once they've been taught to stay away from neighbours chooks.


Jack Russels are great dogs, used to be around them a lot back in Virginia. Super enthusiatic animals there are.
Just sometimes too enthusiastic, they often crawl down the wrong hole, get stuck and die.  :Sad: 

They were bred to flush the fox from thier holes.

The fox hunter on horseback would often carry a Jack Russel along in a back pouch.

----------


## Chico

Well the snakes had a surprise for the workers today,time i got there most of the stuff was cleared out.

asked if there were any snakes,no was the answer, how about Rats  no they answered,bit surprised as the last time i went in few months ago, the rats had a cosy home.

Couple of hours later i had a little look inside, and saw a snake skin under some roofing gear.

said to wife to keep the plastic piping and get them to bring back for us.

They loaded the piping and whatever else they were salvaging and driving back and a snake decided to come out of the piping,never seen it myself but seems it caused a bit of a drama in the back of the pick up. :Smile:

----------


## cdnski12

No ... that's a typical Russian Tourist in Jomtien.

----------


## Mozzbie47

> It's probably thinking the same about you.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Latindancer

> carry a Jack Russel along in a back pouch.


Maybe this could be format of the final showdown between you and Ant : Jack Russels at 10 paces  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ENT

> Well the snakes had a surprise for the workers today,.....
> 
> They loaded the piping and whatever else they were salvaging and driving back and a snake decided to come out of the piping,never seen it myself but seems it caused a bit of a drama in the back of the pick up.


Snakes love crawling into pipes.

When shifting irrigation pipes on the tobacco farm in Qld Oz, we'd know there was a snake in one by picking the pipe up at its mid point and seeing if it'd tip in one direction or another, a decided lurch one way meant snake, drop the pipe, block the lighter end with a shovel and bang along the pipe to chase the snake out the other end, then wack it. Job done.    :Smile:

----------


## Chico

When I heard I thought surely they'd realise my the weight of the pipe.

Rats love pipes as well.

----------


## ENT

> When I heard I thought surely they'd realise my the weight of the pipe.
> 
> Rats love pipes as well.


They sure do, and long gum-boots! 

A couple of rats raced off into a cupboard and hid in a gumboot lying flat, spotted as they twitched when the cupboard door opened, so......

Step 1......left foot on gumboot top (sealing off escape).

Step 2.....grab handy baseball/cricket bat/golf club in right hand (or both hands).

Step 3.....wack the shite out of those wriggly lumps in the boot.

Step 4.....empty boot into disposable plastic bag/compost bucket/burial chamber/incinerator, wash it out with warm soapy water then disinfect and dry.

Same goes for snakes in the gumboot...   :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Latest Reputation Received             
   Thread Date Posted By Comment    Best way to flush out... 06-11-2016 11:04 AM Latindancer If only we could do this to you ! Ahahahha.

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> 
> When I heard I thought surely they'd realise my the weight of the pipe.
> 
> Rats love pipes as well.
> 
> 
> They sure do, and long gum-boots! 
> ...


Full marks for that, years ago working on the farm and moving hessian sacks of milled corn a Jack Russell would poke his nose in between the sacks before I lifted the sack,his body language would tell me if he smelt one hiding, pull sack away and rat would be had by dog. I hated the rats, destructive vermin would eat holes through the sacks, then one sack had pink baby rats inside the hole, closed the hole by holding hole closed with hand, then moved sack onto concrete floor, jump up and down on nest.
Well the little pink shits would only have grown into nasty vermin.

----------


## can123

> Well the little pink shits would only have grown into nasty vermin.


Hitler used to say something similar  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> Well the little pink shits would only have grown into nasty vermin.
> 
> 
> Hitler used to say something similar


Well the little pink shits would only have grown into nasty vermin.

Taking into account this extermination scene happened in the year 1975 , those approximately 6 pink things, would have soon been big fat corn fed adults who would have fkn bred another hundred in 6 months and those hundred would multiply until 2016 , how many rats would have come from that 6 scum eating corn that was going into cattle feed, billions, billions more, that's how many, and one of those ancestors of those pink shits living today could bite your foot.

As for Hitler he know doubt would have supported Me for doing the right thing, what Hitler wouldn't have abided by, would have been Me feeding the pink shits to school children for breakfast before going to school.

----------


## Latindancer

Here's a really quite exciting snake escape video.

http://www.reddit.com/r/television/c...anet_earth_ii/

----------

